# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  Tricks and Treats of Azeroth - Fastest Way - Horde + Ally, with maps

## Rekton

Pics say more than words  :Big Grin: 

Red is Flying, Blue is Walking, Green is the Startpoint, violett is airship

@€#+~HORDE~+#€@


 



 


 





@€#+~ALLIANCE~+#€@


 


 



 


I hope i could help you

----------


## Mudkips

Repost.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...ement-map.html

Edit: Repost of Alliance. You may aswell remove ally maps :P Though I suppose it's a bit more detailed.

----------


## MooChan

Pwnd. (Filler)

----------


## skunken

> Repost.
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...ement-map.html
> 
> Edit: Repost of Alliance. You may aswell remove ally maps :P Though I suppose it's a bit more detailed.


it's not a repost is not even close to the same routes :P i find this better !
thanks! works great with wowinfinity(speed hax+flying)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rekton

itsn not really a repost, there are other routes with other maps...

----------


## benevan

> it's not a repost is not even close to the same routes :P i find this better !
> thanks! works great with wowinfinity(speed hax+flying)


i agree with you dude

----------


## astropilis

same here -- thnx works great --

----------


## CimSlunt

Can you fly from Teldrasil to bloodmyst :S i never noticed if you could

----------


## Trigger6666

thanx  :Smile:

----------


## Elitetech

This was really useful. Good job mate  :Smile:

----------


## joachim12

Nice one m8, +rep for you.

----------


## Demonicmaster

> Can you fly from Teldrasil to bloodmyst :S i never noticed if you could


you can not, you have to take the boat. He should have changed the color to denote that. But pretty nice guide for both sides.

----------


## edoroom

the trick and treat thing is one of the best thing ever!
(not for level 80)
i am level 67 and for every place that i complete that i get 5700exp
its really great thing to up levels fast +to complete the achiv.

----------


## CimSlunt

> the trick and treat thing is one of the best thing ever!
> (not for level 80)
> i am level 67 and for every place that i complete that i get 5700exp
> its really great thing to up levels fast +to complete the achiv.


:S That it? I was getting 10k Per bucket and im 75 :S

Also helps when your DK mainly becasue you have all FPs and Kalimdor and Eastern Kingdoms lol

----------


## makulu

Thanks this really helped.

----------


## WrathofGod

Northernend?

----------


## w00tsauce

Bumping an old ass post because it was helpful for me. May be helpful for someone else.

----------


## danbirk

still works the same? d:

----------


## w00tsauce

Yea, at least the Horde version does. So I would imagine the Alliance hasnt changed any either.

----------

